

Parisians driven to revolt by car ban in fight against pollution - felixbraun
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/16/parisians-driven-revolt-smog-car-ban

======
Nanzikambe
TL'DR, people are unwilling to temporarily forgo convenience to dissipate the
toxic cloud enshrouding them.

This is the shape of things to come. Reminds me why I don't live in a city.

